# BioTS400 from Biotech



## Roosta23 (Jun 8, 2014)

Be curious to here some reviews on BIO TS400, grabbed 2 bottles from a buddy 
was very pleased with it,a few guys at gym in love with the shit. Has anyone tried there other gear??
I just signed on here yest. and not on any other boards so curious to see if they have a big presence
as i never find much when googling looking for a distributor. 
thx


----------



## genfreak13 (Jun 11, 2014)

ive used it many times and actusally have a unopened bottle im about to crack open in couple wks. Anyways yes very very good qulaity just like everything biotech puts out. Only catch is they use EO in it so if ur allergic or sensitiver to EO i dont recommend


----------



## Roosta23 (Jun 13, 2014)

Genfreak13 if you can point me in right direction of any known websites for Biotech it would be much appreciated....thanks tampabuc4x4@gmail.com


----------



## Huelga city (Jun 8, 2020)

Man biotech is top notch? But i lost contact with my supplier from my hometown if anyone here point me at the direction as well id appreciate it . Its the first stuff i ever tried i miss it


----------

